# X-Tab A10 ICS-A Mighty Low Cost Tablet



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you heard of the X-Tab A10  It is a mighty low cost tablet having boggling specs. If you think I am throwing tantrums check the specs here ...I think we should forget the T-Pad IS701R  and the Ubislate 7+ and get our hands on this Tab...I mean it is just too powerful for INR 6000


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2012)

You just posted a serious contender for best value for money tablet!!! 
A 1.5 GHz Arm Cortex A8 CPU with 512 RAM, Mali 400 GPU and 7' capacitive display for INR 6490 (8GB internal memory version) !!!
You know of anyone who bought this? I am seriously doubting the pricing considering the current market rite now. 
Can anyone verify this info?


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 6, 2012)

@Soumik I have mailed the NXG people....Will see if they reply till I am alive


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 6, 2012)

Save your money and buy a tablet only if it has good XDA support...

Mediocre hardware with good optimized OS is always better  than powerful hardware stuck with buggy, outdated software...


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Soumik said:


> You just posted a serious contender for best value for money tablet!!!
> A 1.5 GHz Arm Cortex A8 CPU with 512 RAM, Mali 400 GPU and 7' capacitive display for INR 6490 (8GB internal memory version) !!!
> You know of anyone who bought this? I am seriously doubting the pricing considering the current market rite now.
> Can anyone verify this info?



Its the same as the VeeDee D10 - Ployer Momo9... Have it with me, reviewed it here..

*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6157.0

pretty good for the $$...running ICS without issues..



AndroidFan said:


> Save your money and buy a tablet only if it has good XDA support...
> 
> Mediocre hardware with good optimized OS is always better  than powerful hardware stuck with buggy, outdated software...



They got some decent support at pandawill..


----------



## icebags (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ where do you get that veedee tab from ?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw somewhere mentioned that they give demos at office/home in Major cities.
Has anyone tried? I wonder if 'Jaipur' is included in the list of 'Major cities'.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Other than ebay, what option do we have for buying this tab?


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 7, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ where do you get that veedee tab from ?



its a review sample... had asked the seller for it..

As for the X10 demos, No idea...you can buy it off their site...


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah just checked out. I definitely look forward to buying a tab, but will be reading a lot of books so will search for something that has a better ppi. Incase budget refrains, will buy this


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok guys some1 tells me the two tabs are NOT the same... the panel on the A10 is different(cheaper)... review coming up soon, will inform you then..


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 7, 2012)

I got a call form the NXG guys...They are ready to give the Tab for review....Will tell u guys once I receive it


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 7, 2012)

Waiting for a final verdict! +1 to JAIPUR DEMO


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 7, 2012)

Submitted a query to them yesterday,
got a call today. They aren't giving any demos in jaipur. (or any other cities also, that's what the representative said).


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 8, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Submitted a query to them yesterday,
> got a call today. They aren't giving any demos in jaipur. (or any other cities also, that's what the representative said).



Oh!!  Looking for a solid review then!!


----------



## sostab (Mar 8, 2012)

Ridwan Shafi said:


> I got a call form the NXG guys...They are ready to give the Tab for review....Will tell u guys once I receive it



Oh,thats great.Update us abt the daily developments.
Was looking to buy the VD10, but i think i may wait for ur review

I think the NXG sells it for 5600 bucks!!


----------



## the_souvik (Mar 9, 2012)

this is equiped with andriod 4 and oher specifications are also good. will it be safe to buy from nxg?


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 13, 2012)

Now this is a bad news .... :'-( I called up the NXG for inquiring about the status of the review tab I was supposed to get but they say that I am in 'waiting list' and there are 25 people waiting before me.... I wonder when I will get it


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ridwan Shafi said:


> Now th1s i5 a b4d news .... :'-( I called up the NXG for inquiring about the status of the review tab I was supposed to get but they say that I am in 'waiting list' and there are 25 p30pl3 wa1t1ing b4 me.... I w0nd3r whn I w1ll g3t it



yup...the veedee owner told me the same thing....He said the Xtabs will take time to come...


----------



## kool (Mar 15, 2012)

i want2buy


----------



## Tenida (Mar 15, 2012)

@Kool- Consider Veedee D10 from ebay. 
btw.nice avatar


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 15, 2012)

^even the D10 is out of stock...better to wait a week...

these things selling like free hot cakes!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 15, 2012)

^^Yes I know buddy 

Micromax is also using *Player Momo9 aka Veedee D10* as their new tablet.


----------



## kool (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @Kool- Consider Veedee D10 from ebay.
> btw.nice avatar




Thnx man...  by d way...whats new in veede ?

and which ine is best??? iberry vs vedee vs Xtab ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2012)

kool said:


> Thnx man...  by d way...whats new in veede ?
> 
> and which ine is best??? iberry vs vedee vs Xtab ?



Check this review of *Veedee D10* by our fellow-member Rajan


----------



## kool (Mar 16, 2012)

the_souvik said:


> this is equiped with andriod 4 and oher specifications are also good. will it be safe to buy from nxg?


  ya same question from my side.



Tenida said:


> Check this review of *Veedee D10* by our fellow-member Rajan


  Here costing for Rs.7990 with free 16GB card

Veedee D10 - 1.5 Ghz MID, Android 2.3, WIFI 1080p PC Tablet . Buy Best Veedee D10 - 1.5 Ghz MID, Android 2.3, WIFI 1080p PC Tablet at Lowest Price Online



Tenida said:


> Check this review of *Veedee D10* by our fellow-member Rajan




after reading review, i think its costly. because it dont have bluetooth, no sim slot, only selected USB dongle works. and also dont know abt this brand.

Is there any cheapest tab with sim slot.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 18, 2012)

most of these tabs dont have a sim slot...
I think the BSNL tabs are the cheapest with a sim card slot...but are they even available yet?


----------

